# Every Car Comes with a Cat



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Well we got a car from someone at Bobby's work and his wife told me before we left. You know every car comes with a cat? I was like huh? She told me they have a bunch of 8 week old kittens that needed homes. Her husband found a kittie on there woodpile and he said they had to feed it or it would go hungry. Well then she popped out some kitties too. lol. So here's my new kittie. Named by her grandchildren. Prince Caspian.

























Do you like dogs?








NO!









He's a little nervous so he is in a separate room to adjust to his new surroundings.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Pssst* Your pictures are freaking HUGE! Cute kitty


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Aw what a cutie lol


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks! lol. I told photobucket medium. They told me maybe later.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Photo Bucket isnt working for me either its being a pain


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

That's the craziest pit bull I've ever seen! Oh.......it's a kitten LOL What a Q T


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

lol. Thanks. He is super cute. He's going around attacking all the kids toys.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

what a sucker! {I would have taken one too}


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awe, what a cutie! What a cute name too, lol. 

Though I may add, instead of keeping the cat solitary to adjust to surroundings, it's better to keep him/her constantly around ppl. So he/she get humanized instead of shying away from them & being skiddish & wild. It'll be testy at first for a week or so but the cat will eventually warm up to ppl or it's person/you. Depending on the cat's personality they generally tend to pick their person early on they feel comfort to but not so much skiddish. Being cats come from litters, they need socialization, just like dogs


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

lol. I am such a sucker. People can see me coming a mile away when they are looking to pawn something off. At least he's a boy though so he won't be brewing any babies for me. lol. Although he's gonna be visiting our Spaystation soon so he won't be helping brew kittens for anyone else either.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks. I love the name too.

Oh yeah today he is getting socialized. My daughter wants to carry him around all the time. He's calm in her arms. Doesn't even wiggle. lol. 

The room actually doesn't have a door just a very tall baby gate to keep the dogs out/kids in/etc. So he can see out of it. He can actually squeeze between it and the door frame as well. He's afraid of the dogs. He already loves me. On the drive home he kept trying to get back on me but I was driving so Bobby had to hold him. I just wanted to give him a little time and a place to feel safe because he was soo scared from being outside. He was shivering so I figured a quite place would help him relax.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Omg I love kitties ! Hes adorable Aimee !!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I love kitties too. He is so sweet. He loves the kids. Abby calls him Caspy. He likes being petted backwards. Not the normal head to tail but back and forth. That's the only way to get his motor running.

Edit to add
Twi likes him but I haven't let her play with him yet just sniff him while he's being held. She's never really been around cats before. Except once I brought her to my moms and my brothers cat whacked her for coming to close. So she's a little leary of his claws but not to afraid. She kept licking him. lol. Caspy was like eew gross dog slobber.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> That's the craziest pit bull I've ever seen! Oh.......it's a kitten LOL What a Q T


:rofl: That made me giggle for some reason.... needed that thanks!:woof:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*He is so little! How cute! I love his name! Chronicles of Narnia are still favorites of mine... my next dog is going to be Aslan. I love that name. I love that the prince has a title. I think all cats should have a title...lol
My cat is Mr. Mittens. He thinks he is a pit bull too. *


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Mr. Mittens that's cute.


----------

